# Can a Freemartin go into 'heat'?



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Well, can she? 

Niki


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

I think a very small percentage can, but it's rare.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

ladycat said:


> I think a very small percentage can, but it's rare.



Yes, some can. It depends on how badly the reproductive tract was affected.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

A small percentage of heifers born twin to bulls will be fertile. If one comes into heat I would think it is a good sign..............


----------



## Donna from Mo (Jan 8, 2003)

I have read different statistics over the years. Seems like one source said 10% of freemartin heifers turn out OK, but I doubt it's that many. Years ago I read in a Hoard's Dairyman that if you could insert a test tube very far into the heifer's vagina, that meant she would breed. I'm sure a vet could tell you, quite easily, whether she's capable of breeding and producing.


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

I just took a heifer that I thought to be a free martin to the auction. (bought her weaned at eight weeks old, at auction for $89) She did have long hairs on her vulva. However, she was very obviously cycling as we rounded her up into the trailer.

I wasn't really wondering if she was fertile - I was wondering if an infertile, free martin would still cycle. 

Personality-wise this heifer was worthless. We put her back on the bottle when we brought her home - for maybe another two months or so. Even with that - she was wild, unfriendly, acted terrified of us all the time. We've had her since August. We NEVER abused or mishandled her. In other words - I don't regret taking her back to auction infertile or NOT!  

Niki


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

I believe the term "freemartin" applies to the sterile heiffer twin to a bull. It is possible for a heifer born twin to a bull calf to be fertile - but it is not supposed to be common. If she is fertile she would not properly be called a freemartin just because of her birth circumstances.

Just noticed your last post. I would think that a freemartin would not show heat like behaviors any more than a spayed dog would. 

Lynda


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
A free Martian can be a danger to a heard of cows because some of them stay in heat longer as they get older.

A bull can only fertilize so many cow at a time and if the bull is young he will only settle a few many cows or heifers at a time.

If left in a heard she will cause a bull to start shooting blanks because the free Martian stays in heat to long and the bull will not be able to make as many cows pregnant.

Many free Martian wants to have sex all the time.

Makes good beef but keep her away from the bulls or you will loose by not having as many calves.

bumpus
.


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks - appreciate all the answers. So, a free martin CAN cycle. That's very interesting - I would assume the heightened sex drive would be due to higher levels of testosterone....

niki


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

i raise dairy calfs so check my every time i buy think the number now is 93% of the calfs born with a bull are infertile and yes they do cycle..freemartins have a short uterus they usually have only 2 rings on there uterus when they need 4 there is a PROBE that u use to check for freemartins it is about 3 inches long if i doesnt go in all the way into the uterus its a freemartin and all of those will not breed


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I believe it is Jeffers Vet Supply (on the net) that sells a probe used to determine whether or not a twin calf is freemartin or fertile. The catalogue gives a pretty good description, matching that posted earlier here.

I'm with Bumpus on not keeping them in the herd, but only because they are useless. I would never keep one long enough for her to become sexually active.
Ox


----------

